# 40% off sierra trading post



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

Thought I'd post here since they have some nice deals on pet supplies as well

I got couple shock absorbing leads for dog-walking (they're $25 on amazon, only $10 with coupon), they also have few ruff wear items as well as collar/leash combo sets under $15

Pet Gear up to 70% off at Sierra Trading Post


----------



## frogdog (Aug 10, 2011)

Love that site but have to admit never bought anything in regards to dogs from there. They have great sales all the time on everything.


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

Forgot to mention, the sale ended last night at midnight


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

how... in any sense is this an "exercise pen"? cool site btw Victoria! :thumb:
Petmate 8-Panel Exercise Pen - 24x30

that sale would be a good time to stock up on ruffwear stuff! :lol: they are so expensive... but can't beat the quality i suppose.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

They have some really good stuff on there, you just have to know your brands and sizes, but if you go on there often you'll get such good bargains. My barefoot shoes were $40 last night, I paid either like $90 or $100 6 months ago at the shoe shop down the road.
I've bought dog stuff there too, a travel bed, collars and leashes as various times through the years.


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

I love that site, since I hike quite a bit most of my supplies came from there since most outdoor stores here are expensive. Shoes are kind of a hit and miss, I had to return couple pairs, but then again, I have weird shaped feet..lol 

You can sign up for their newsletter and they will send you coupons, they're usually for 20-30% off.


----------

